# Hello again!



## Dinora (Apr 24, 2009)

Greetings All!

I missed you all and everyone on this forum more than I thought I would!

I became very sick and was in the hospital due to complications with my Epilepsy and High Blood Pressure. (I also have Lupus and Asthma, but those are under control at the moment.) During my illness and being in and out of the hospital, my 11 yr old was helping me care for and feed my mantis.

Nicest way I can put this... video games got the best of him. &lt;_&lt; Hard to be mad at him since they really weren't his responsibility, and he's a good kid overall.  

Anyway, I've lost 3 of my 4 mantis, but still have the Creobroter Pictipennis ooths, Yen had given me their mother back on Valentine's Day (Thank you again, Yen!!!) and the Pseudocreobotra Wahlbergii that came to me as a Mystery Mantis from Hibiscusmile (Thank you, Rebecca!!!) :lol: 

But I'm back!!! I can't decide if I'm going to purchase more for my collection now or wait on the Ooths. The first one was laid Feb 16th. Will it be much longer now?  

*hugs*

Dinora


----------



## Frack (Apr 24, 2009)

Welcome back, sorry to hear youve been ill. I think if your ooth was laid on feb. 16 it should have already hatched.


----------



## Rick (Apr 24, 2009)

Welcome back and glad to hear you're better.


----------



## Katnapper (Apr 24, 2009)

Hi Dinora, and welcome back!  I've noticed you've been conspicuously absent from the forum, but I had no idea you were sick... and that sick, to boot! I'm glad things have stabilized enough for you to be back at home. I hope things will get back to normal for you soon, if they haven't already.  

I can just imagine my 10 year old taking care of my bugs if I ever had to be hospitalized.  All I can say is I'd darn well better stay healthy and have no serious accidents! I'm sorry you lost most of your crew, but with ooths ready to hatch... you'll have many more in no time! Sounds like they should be ready to hatch any time now... maybe even late in hatching. Did your son happen to keep misting them while you were laid up? If not, I wouldn't worry too much, as there's not much you can do but wait and hope. Actually, we've just been having a discussion about this on the forum!  lol

Anyways... glad to see you back, and I'm glad you're healthy enough to come back!!!


----------



## Dinora (Apr 24, 2009)

Katnapper said:


> Hi Dinora, and welcome back!  I've noticed you've been conspicuously absent from the forum, but I had no idea you were sick... and that sick, to boot! I'm glad things have stabilized enough for you to be back at home. I hope things will get back to normal for you soon, if they haven't already.  I can just imagine my 10 year old taking care of my bugs if I ever had to be hospitalized.  All I can say is I'd darn well better stay healthy and have no serious accidents! I'm sorry you lost most of your crew, but with ooths ready to hatch... you'll have many more in no time! Sounds like they should be ready to hatch any time now... maybe even late in hatching. Did your son happen to keep misting them while you were laid up? If not, I wouldn't worry too much, as there's not much you can do but wait and hope. Actually, we've just been having a discussion about this on the forum!  lol
> 
> Anyways... glad to see you back, and I'm glad you're healthy enough to come back!!!


######! I asked him to mist my little guys, but forgot about him misting the ooths! Eeep!

Thank you for the great welcome back - I wasn't in the hospital the whole time, but was in bed a huge chunk of the time. Mostly had to get new medication for both the Epilepsy and High Blood Pressure. All is well now.

*hugs!*

Dinora


----------



## Dinora (Apr 24, 2009)

Frack said:


> Welcome back, sorry to hear youve been ill. I think if your ooth was laid on feb. 16 it should have already hatched.


Well, frick!

Frack, this ooth was hatched by the mantis that Yen gave me the day the 3 of us met at the museum. I'm really hoping they do hatch.

At least she laid 3, one of them is bound to hatch, I hope, I hope.

Thanks for moving my post, Rick, I wasn't sure which one was the appropriate place for this.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 24, 2009)

Welcome back i hope you feel better.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 24, 2009)

Hey girl! glad u came back to us, it is hard being sick with younguns in the house, I do hope u feel better and get your strength back, then u can get more babies and have them running around on the boy when he is playing video games without you :lol: . We are always here, so if u get to feeling low, come on here for a laugh.


----------



## Headspace (Apr 24, 2009)

Welcome back, sorry to hear about your illness and loss of the mantis. I would never be able to count on my kids taking care of them; you seem to have a well-intentioned 11 year old.


----------



## revmdn (Apr 25, 2009)

Welcome back. I was wondering were you wondered off to. I'm glad to hear you are in better health.


----------



## kamakiri (Apr 27, 2009)

I was wondering where you've been...glad you're feeling better and welcome back!


----------



## Dinora (Apr 29, 2009)

kamakiri said:


> I was wondering where you've been...glad you're feeling better and welcome back!


Thank you for the warm welcome! I thought about getting online alot while I was out but am very glad to be back!

Oh, and a BIG THANK YOU TO YEN!!!

One visit to Yen's house and I left with my arms full of new babies!!!

Yay for me that I live in near one of the coolest Mantis guys EVER! LOL


----------



## Katnapper (Apr 29, 2009)

Dinora said:


> Thank you for the warm welcome! I thought about getting online alot while I was out but am very glad to be back!Oh, and a BIG THANK YOU TO YEN!!!
> 
> One visit to Yen's house and I left with my arms full of new babies!!!
> 
> Yay for me that I live in near one of the coolest Mantis guys EVER! LOL


Yes... and I'm jealous! :angry:


----------



## Dinora (Apr 30, 2009)

Katnapper said:


> Yes... and I'm jealous! :angry:


Inorite?!!

But don't be jealous of me, be jealous of Yen's Mantis Room!!! B) 

My hubby saw my face when I walked in and in a mimicking voice, said the exact same thing that came out of my mouth as I said it:

"I WANT A MANTIS ROOM, TOO!"

lol - now he's scared I'm going to take over my older son's bedroom. My son's in the Airforce now, I'm sure he won't mind sharing with a few little buggers when he comes back for visits!


----------



## Katnapper (Apr 30, 2009)

Dinora said:


> Inorite?!!But don't be jealous of me, be jealous of Yen's Mantis Room!!! B)
> 
> My hubby saw my face when I walked in and in a mimicking voice, said the exact same thing that came out of my mouth as I said it:
> 
> ...


Hehe... it begins. (the seed that will grow into a real live mantis room!) :lol:


----------

